# No UVESA support in kernel. (SOLVED)

## kim997

Hi,

I have just installed Gentoo with ZFS and started to playing around, so consider me a noob  :Smile: 

I was testing setting up a boot splash, so i wanted to enable the "userspace VESA VGA support" option in menuconfig, however i do not have that option.

Kernel is 3.5.7 and i was using https://github.com/ryao/zfs-overlay/blob/master/zfs-install when i set it all up.

grep -i uvesa /usr/src/linux/.conf  also not showing anything.

any clues?

Best regards

KimLast edited by kim997 on Sat Dec 08, 2012 11:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kim997,

Welcome to Gentoo.

The menuconfig search (press /) shows 

```
 Symbol: FB_UVESA [=n]                                                                                     │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                          │  

  │ Prompt: Userspace VESA VGA graphics support                                                               │  

  │   Defined at drivers/video/Kconfig:737                                                                    │  

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && FB [=y] && CONNECTOR [=y]                                                 │  

  │   Location:                                                                                               │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                     │  

  │       -> Graphics support                                                                                 │  

  │         -> Support for frame buffer devices (FB [=y])                                                     │  

  │   Selects: FB_CFB_FILLRECT [=y] && FB_CFB_COPYAREA [=y] && FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT [=y] && FB_MODE_HELPERS [=y] 
```

So its still there in 3.6.2 gentoo-sources.

Notice the Depends on: line. You probably have one of those options off, so its hidden in menuconfig for you.

----------

## kim997

Thanks!

You are the best!  :Smile: 

back to building i guess  :Smile: 

You have a nice evening!

Best regards

Kim

----------

